# The 12 Days of Kenpo



## Ceicei (Dec 25, 2004)

kenpomike890 said:
			
		

> Cool Stuff. I'd like to think of something along the lines of "The 12 Days of Kenpo" .


 Request granted... come join with us to create this!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 25, 2004)

On the 12th Day of Kenpo, EPAK gave to me

 Ed Parker's creation: "The Kenpo Creed"
 Two.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 25, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> On the 12th Day of Kenpo, EPAK gave to me...
> 
> Ed Parker's creation: "The Kenpo Creed"


 On the 11th Day of Kenpo, EPAK gave to me...

 The Prinnnnn  caaaaaa ples of motion...


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 25, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> On the 11th Day of Kenpo, EPAK gave to me...
> 
> The Prinnnnn caaaaaa ples of motion...


On the 10th day of Kenpo, EPAK gave to me......

"The Scottsdale Goldendragon" (kindy catchy, don't ya think?)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 25, 2004)

*On the 12th Day of Kenpo, EPAK gave to me...*
   Ed Parker's creation: "The Kenpo Creed"
 cc*

 On the 11th Day of Kenpo, EPAK gave to me...*
   The Prinnnnn  caaaaaa ples of motion..
 gd7
*On the 10th day of Kenpo, EPAK gave to me......*
  "The Scottsdale Goldendragon" (kindy catchy, don't ya think?)
 Dr. Kenpo

*On the 10th day of Kenpo, EPAK gave to me......
*Kenpo Seig and the Mistress of Pain.........
 gd7


----------

